
Ask HN: How do you deal with anxiety? - aml183
I suffer from anxiety and have a hard time dealing with it. Any suggestions?
======
mattbgates
I go swimming for 20 minutes. I don't know what it is, but just being in the
water keeps me in a calm place and usually helps with my worries. As much as
it helps me to get my mind off things, it helps me to actually think more
clearly about things.

Find a hobby. Keep your mind busy. Know that everything is going to be okay.

------
savethefuture
What makes you anxious? Try to take a deep breath before you do whatever it
is, and then just do it. Tell yourself whatever it is, that it will work out
and things will be fine. And if you want to get over it, try to expose
yourself to it more often.

------
basetensucks
Meditation works well for me. The trick is you need to be consistent and
patient. Try out the Calm app (my favorite), Headspace, or read "The Mind
Illuminated" and start practicing daily.

------
CyberFonic
Seriously ! Get some professional help. Your long term happiness will improve
with therapy.

I like to remind myself: Don't sweat the small stuff; it's all small stuff !

